# Ice on Devils



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

IS there any ice on devils as of today? Any bays starting to freeze up or is it still open... thanks for the info if you have it...


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

open as of now. These next 5 days are prob. going to change that though


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

it's frozen!!!! Not much though but a good start


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Getting Closer


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanxs for the pic! it should only be a short time untill guys can start walking around catching some eyes.... cant wait


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice and its sapose to stay cold all week!!!!!  :beer:


----------



## kraemer (Nov 7, 2007)

What about Stump?? Little Smaller, never fished the lake, but I have heard good things about. Where can I find a Lake map?


----------

